
On Sept. 11, He Checked Hijackers onto Flight 77. It's Haunted Him Ever Since - teslacar
http://www.npr.org/2016/09/09/493133084/on-sept-11-he-checked-hijackers-onto-flight-77-its-haunted-him-ever-since
======
rbsk
What does a 9/11 article from 2016 have to do with technology? Is it the
linked article "How Did Hijackers Get Past Airport Security"?

